# Silly question...



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

This may seem like a silly question but I was wondering if it was safe to hold mice whilst wearing nail polish? The only reason I'm asking is because sometimes when I hold my mice they chew on my nails, so If some of the nail polish chipped into their mouths it could poison them...?? :? Ideas?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

could do if they swollow it... can't imagene why I mouse would though they can be pretty fussy


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I highly doubt they'll swallow something that tastes so nasty, and most nail polish is non-toxic once it dries. Mostly, I get them test-biting my nails to see if they taste good, and then biting the next nail, and so on, but they don't normally actually chew bits of my polish off. Because nails are porous, they absorb the smells and flavors of the things you handle, particularly in the kitchen. They're just trying to get that bite of garlic or carrots or whatever that it smells like you're holding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My meeces sometimes try to groom my hand when I hold them and do nibble on my nails, taste my rings, and try to help me out with dried bits of hangnail if I have them. Then again, maybe they are just looking for a new taste sensation. :? I don't encourage that behavior, in any case.

Then there are the greedy guts who try to get the treat in my fingers and end up going for the fingertip instead....gotta keep an eye on them, I do.

I always wash my hands thoroughly before going to the mousery, in any case, to remove anything that might cause undue trouble.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok then, thanks! :lol:


----------

